# Sheffield ski village. March 13



## tigger2013 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Built at a cost of £2.5 million by city entrepreneur John Fleetham, and unveiled in 1988, in its heyday Sheffield’s Ski Village attracted 180,000 visitors a year.

The country’s top skiers would gravitate to the city just to use the state-of-the-art site.

A national training centre was developed for the British Ski Federation, with a 30-degree ramp and a 60ft pool for skiers to practise twists, turns and somersaults into water.

Facilities grew to include a bowling alley and space for children’s birthday parties and even weddings.

Today the news the ski village will likely never re-open and now vandels have wrecked the place and torched most of the buildings.

Hope you enjoy...




The gates into the ski village and are surprisingley undamaged.




Cctv camera i wonder if it was smashed before or after the arson attacks????oliceman:




A view of the slopes yes i admit i had a slide down on an old sledge and ended up on my arse!:embarrassed:




Adventure park 




Ice cream fridge and someone had eaten the lot!!:no:




an abandoned jcb totally wrecked




A burnt out hut





[/url][/IMG]
The remains of an old kiddies slide.




was gonna have a quick drink but alas it was empty.




1 of the signs still in situ.



]
looks like someone forgot to put there foot back in and left it behind.




if someone is trying to clean the place up they will have a long long job.




And finally the cafe menu, i waited 20 minutes for someone to take my order but gave up and went to KFC.

Thanks for looking and hope you enjoyed them all comments welcome.​*


----------



## Wakey Lad (Mar 1, 2013)

Not bad at all fella - Some decent shots there


----------



## Mars Lander (Mar 1, 2013)

Enjoyed reading and looking at your report , very good mate


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 2, 2013)

I love this. I spent 3 years in Sheffied before I was into UE and was always curious about the slopes in the distance. Really need to get myself back up there, there seems so much to do!


----------



## iRezzolution (Mar 2, 2013)

Awesome thread! some interesting stuff inside that place, that JCB seems intriguing, no idea why.


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 2, 2013)

What a mess!great pics


----------



## King Al (Mar 2, 2013)

Always cool to see something different! Good stuff tigger


----------



## tigger2013 (Mar 2, 2013)

Glad you all enjoyed them as much as i enjoyed been there but has changed since i went with school in the 90s.


----------



## mexico75 (Mar 3, 2013)

Shame all the tanks are gone, looks like you had the place to yourself, every time I've been there have been loads of people messing around on the slopes, especially when it snowed the other month.


----------

